# Today's hunt



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Well,

I made it out today for one last run at some ducks. While it was not a great day I did manage a couple of birds. My best day shooting so far. 2 shots, 2 birds. I know it is not like most of your success piles, but a pretty good day for me! Have a great day!

Chad


----------



## kingfish (Sep 10, 2007)

chad,

any time your out hunting is better than working!! your hunt was no worse than anyone elses... anytime you get to enjoy what you are doing it doesnt matter how many birds the next guy kills.

good on you!


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks King fish. I think the same way you do! Any day hunting beats a day at work! Sorry the pic is cut off. Maybe my pic was too big?? 1st time posting a pic. Good luck to those of you still chasing the birds!


----------



## springbowhunt (Sep 15, 2008)

Silent,
That is great! Those are beautiful birds.
I feel bad we never connected and got out this year. 

This is Bowhunt from MM.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Springbowhunt, 

I guess I should of hit you up about it! We definitely need to get out next year! Did you continue to have good hunts? Maybe we can take the kids out next year!


----------



## springbowhunt (Sep 15, 2008)

Yes we had a very good year. I was skunked a couple of times, but for the most part got birds about every time out.
My 2 boys LOVE it. 
Take care,
Mike


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

That's what it is all about! Glad to hear they got into them! Keep in touch! Season is not even over yet and I can't wait till next year! I am going to take my son out on the youth day this next year. He missed out this season cause my wife and I were elk hunting! Not going to miss it this next season even if I have to come home for a day!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Nice to see someone still finding a few ducks around. Any day you can scratch a couple of birds is a fine day in my book. I have had more slow days this year than any other and it's still better than not getting out at all. Great Job! 8)


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Chad nice job man. it better then sitting here at this desk then working. keep it up man.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey.... nothing wrong with that pair. Good job!!!


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Hey Nice Hopefully can get one saturday.


----------



## bigolmuley (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice job chad.

I went out and never fired a shot. 20 min. after shooting time hundreds came into the water I was sitting on. They just know.

Still wondering what to do on the deer. Leaning towards keeping the points and waiting for the "Big" one. who knows. Still have some time.

Jason "The Big Ol' Muley"


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Jason,

Isn't it comical that they seem to know exactly when to fly?? Sorry to hear they waited too long for ya! I am going to go for the Book Cliffs and get back into the elk point game. Good luck in your draws!

Chad


----------

